# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [Ραδιοενισχυτής] Προβλημα με Sansui A-910

## Διονυσης1

Καλησπερα παιδια!

     Εχω προβλημα με τον sansui A-910..Το προβλημα ειναι το εξης:Τον βραχυκυκλωσα κατα λαθος στην προσπαθεια
   μου να βρω τι επαθε οταν εκει που επαιζε εκανε ενα τσακ και σταματισε ο ηχος...Αλλαξα τα τρανζιστορ εξοδου,,αντιστασεις καμενες,,ολους τους πυκνωτες,,και καποια τρανζιστορακια που ειχε καψει απ το βραχυκυκλωμα...Στο σημειο που ειμαι αυτη την στιγμη συμβαινει το εξης: οπλιζει το ρελε ζεσταινεται πολυ γρηγορα ο STK και δεν εχω ηχο στις εξοδους...καμια βοηθεια??

κατι ακομα γνωριζει καποιος πως μετραω την ταση εξοδου και την ταση τροφοδοσιας?..
ευχαριστω!

----------


## Danza

Sansui A-910 είχα απο 12 χρονών....

Δεν έχει STK, έχει τρανζίστορ εξόδου 2SA1106 και 2SC2581

----------


## Διονυσης1

Εχει stk 3082....εχει και τα τρανζιστορ που ανεφερες.....

----------


## duomax03

μην το ανοίγεις. Προσπάθησε να βρεις άκρη με το ωμόμετρο

----------


## Danza

Μπορείς να ανεβάσεις καμιά φωτό απο τα σωθικά του?

Δεν θυμάμαι να είχε STK ο δικός μου.... Μήπως είχε καμιά διαφορά τι να πώ.....

----------


## Διονυσης1

μηπως εχει καποιος το σχηματικο του??

----------


## ezizu

Tο STK3082  δεν είναι στην έξοδο.Είναι ουσιαστικά η βαθμίδα εισόδου και η βαθμίδα ενίσχυτη τάσης ( Vas ),του γενικού κυκλώματος του ενισχυτή. Την τάση εξόδου ,(μάλλον  αναφέρεσαι στην dc), την μετρά με το πολύμετρο σε θέση μέτρησης τάσης ( volt ), μεταξύ γειώσεως ( 0V )τροφοδοτικού ( ή GND ή αρνητικό βύσμα εξόδου ),και εξόδου ενισχυτή ( εννοείται πριν το ρελέ εξόδου ).Ο αρνητικός ακροδέκτης του πολυμέτρου στο GND και ο θετικός στην έξοδο.
Η τάση τροφοδοσίας του STK 3082 είναι περίπου +47V / -47V και max +65V / -65V  στα ποδαράκια 9 ( +V ) και 7 ( -V ).

----------


## Διονυσης1

ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια ezizu! Θα το δοκιμασω και αν με δυσκολεψει κατι θα το ανεβασω.......

----------


## ezizu

Ανεβάζω και ένα σχεδιάγραμμα από το pdf του ολοκληρωμένου ,που πιθανών είναι ίδιο ή με ελάχιστες διαφορές ,με το κύκλωμα του ενισχυτή σου .stk 3082.JPG

----------


## east electronics

.... 3082 .... καπουτ !!!

----------


## east electronics

ενας αλλος απλος τροπος ειναι να σηκωσεις το 3082 απο πανω και να κοιταξεις ολα τα υπολοιπα  αν χωρις αυτο ξεκιναει το μηχανημα τοτε το αλλαζεις και τελος ...Φτηνα το εχει ο Φανος με καμμια 20αρια ανβρω  και ειναι και σωστο ..προσοχη γιατι εκτος απο μαιμουδες υπαρχει και η φημη οτι ειναι σπανιο και το κοπανανε μεχρι και 60 ανβρω

----------


## Διονυσης1

ξερεις μηπως πως μπορω να τον μετρτησω(τον stk)?

----------


## Διονυσης1

οκ φιλε μου ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## east electronics

δεν μπορεις να το μετρησεις ...

----------


## Διονυσης1

ναι ναι θα κανω αυτο που μου ειπες...και θα δω αν ξεκιναει.....

----------


## Διονυσης1

Σακη αλλαξα τον stk οπως μου ειπες χτες και οταν τον ανοιξα εγινε το ιδιο δλδ ζαιστενοταν παλι ο stk.Για να διαπιστωσω γιατι γινοταν παλι αυτο (δεν εβρισκα τπτ καμμενο) εβγαλα τα τρανζιστορ a1048...οταν το ανοιξα οπλισε και ζεσταθηκε λιγο ο stk.Μετα εβγαλα τα bc550 και μολις το ανοιξα εκαψε τον stk δυο αντιστασεις των 50 ωμ τα τρανζιστορ bd139 kai 140 και τον 
a1106.ολα αυτα απ το αριστερο καναλι...το δεξι δεν εκαψε τπτ....καμια βοηθεια???υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχω καπου βρασχυκυκλωμα???τα τρανζιστορ τα εβγαλα για να δω αν  καποιο απ αυτα το ειχα αναποδα και ζεστενοταν ο stk...αν μπορεις βοηθησε με γιατι δεν μποορω να καταλαβω τι συμβαινει...ευχαριστω!

----------


## p270

αφου εχεις ενα καναλι καλο πρεπει βαζοντας σε λειτουργεια το καλο καναλι και εχοντας απομονωση το χαλασμενο να κανεις μετρησεις και μετα και αφου αλλαξεις τα καμμενα να συγκρινεις για να βρεις τι παει στραβα στο χαλασμενο 

και απο οτι ειδα ο σακης σου ειπε να βγαλεις απο επανω το stk και να δεις τι γινεται το εκανες αν οχι το πας στραβα

----------


## east electronics

πολυ σωστα .... συγκερινε καναλι με καναλι χωρις το στκ απανω να δεις τι θα γινει προφανως εχεις καποιο εξοδου χυπημενο η με διαρροη η θεματα στο τρανσιτορ που μετραει το ρευμα ηρεμιας ...το 3082 αναμενεται να ζεσταινει αλλα οχι τιποτα το παρα πολυ

----------


## Διονυσης1

σακη καλησπερα!
     μηπως εχεις το σχηματικο απ τον ενισχυτη μου??? αν οχι υπαρχει περιπτωση να μπορεσω να το βρω???
ευχαριστω!

----------


## east electronics

Μισο να δω

----------


## east electronics

οχι .... μονο του Α900

----------


## Διονυσης1

ok ευχαριστω!

----------


## Διονυσης1

Σακη το μηχανημα το χω φτασει στο εξης σημειο αλλα δυστυχως δεν μπορω να το τελειοποιησω....Το ανοιγω οπλιζει κανονικα και ζεσταινεται υπερβολικα ο stk και τα τρανζιστορ εξοδου...(ολες οι μετρησεις σε στατικο ρευμα ειναι τελειες)....Το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν ξερω στην πραξη να μετρησω τασεις τροφοδοσιας και εξοδου για να καταλαβω που υπαρχει το θεμα...μηπως μπορεις να βοηθησεις????
Ευχαριστω για την μεχρι τωρα βοηθεια!!!

----------


## east electronics

Για να οπλιζει ο ρελεσ κανονικα στην εξοδο σημαινει οτι δεν εχεις καθολου συνεχες στην εξοδο αυτο ειναι παρα πολυ καλο ....( επισης σημαινει οτι δεν εχεις κανενα  εξοδου η οδηγο καμμενο ) τωρα ενα ζεσατινει πολυ το stk τοτε απλα σημαινει οτι για καποιο λογο το ρευμα ηρεμιας που εχεις βαλει ειναι παραπολυ ...ετσι οπως το περιγραφεις δεν υπαρχει κανενας αλλος λογος ...εισαι και μακρυα ...τι να σου κανω  ???

----------


## east electronics

μετρησε σε μια οποιαδηποτε αντισταση εκπομπου να μου πεις ποσο μιλιβολτ εχει πανω της .... και βλεπουμε

----------


## Διονυσης1

ναι ειμαι μακρυα και ξερεις ασχολουμε ερασιτεχνικα με την ηλεκτρονικη...μαρεσει πολυ.....και το συγκεκριμενο μηχανημα μαρεσει παρα πολυ...ειναι κριμα για τοσο λιγο να μην καταφερω να το φτιαξω.....σ'ευχαριστω για την  ολη βοηθεια.να σε ρωτησω....το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι σε κυκλωμα ενισχυτη δεν ξερω να μετραω ρευματα και ξερω οτι απο δω ετσι δεν γινεται να το καταλαβω ευκολα.....φοβαμαι γιατι ετσι τον ειχα βραχυκυκλωσει......

----------


## Διονυσης1

εχει τρια ζενερ πανω εκ των οποιων τα δυο γραφουν rd 12f και το ενα rd 7.5f...ξερεις αν ειναι τα βολτ τους αυτα??

----------


## east electronics

ανεβασε φωτο να σου δειξω που και πως να μετρησεις

----------


## Διονυσης1

οκ σακη θα προσπαθησω αν ειναι αυριο να τις ανεβασω να μου δειξεις....ευχαριστω και παλι!!!

----------


## Danza

Η τάση στα εξόδου είναι +/-50vDC περίπου, πληροφοριακά αν σε βοηθάει και πάνω στον μετασχηματιστή θα πρέπει να μετρήσεις 36-0-36 και επίσης τα 2 μικρά τυλίγματα 16 και 16vAC ως προς την μεσσαία λήψη.

----------


## Διονυσης1

σακη δεν ανεβασα φωτογραφιες ακομα για τον εξης λογο...βρηκα το σχηματικο απ το μηχανημα και καταφερα να μετρησω καποια πραγματα....(με ρευμα)...αυτο  που με προβληματισε ειναι το εξης...στις αντιστασεις πριν τα τρανζιστορ εξοδου το σχηματικο γραφει οτι πρεπει να βγαζουν 3 μιλιβολτ....οταν λοιπον τις μετρησα εβγαζαν 48....αυτο το ρυθμισα απ τα δυο τριμερακια τα οποια ειχα αλλαξει και ετσι τα εφερα στα 3 μιλιβοτλ....παρολαυτα ομως γινεται το εξης...οταν ανοιγω τον ενισχυτη ανεβαινουν σιγα σιγα τα μιλιβολτ(στις αντιστασεις αυτες)δλδ πανε 0,1...0,5....1,0...1,5 και οταν φτασουν στα 3 μιλιβολτ αρχιζουν και ανεβαινουν κι αλλο με τον ιδιο ρυθμο 3,1....3,5 και ετσι το κλεινω....ειναι προβλημα αυτο???και αν ναι που μπορει να ειναι γιατι ψαχνω και δεν το βρισκω....

----------


## Διονυσης1

μηπως ο stk που μου εδωσαν ειναι οτι να ναι???οταν βγαζω τον stk απο πανω οπλιζει οταν τον βαζω ξανα παλι οπλιζει αλλα ζεσταινεται....αυτο ειναι και το προβλημα ουσιαστικα....αν μπορεις να με βοηθησεις και παλι???ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σου και την βοηθεια!!!!

----------


## p270

ποσο παραπανω πανε απο 3.5mv ; το οτι ανεβαινουν σε mv απο το ανοιγμα του μηχανηματος ειναι σωστο μεχρι να ερθουν τα τρανζιστορ και τα υπολοιπα υλικα σε σωστη θερμοκρασια λειτουργιας  ασε λοιπον επανω σε μια αντισταση εκπομπου τον τρανζιστορ εξοδου το πολυμετρο με μετρηση σε mv και περιμενε να δεις  ποσο θα ανεβουν 

μολις ζεσταθει λογικα θα πρεπει να σταματησουν να ανεβαζουν mv τοτε με το τριμερ για το ρευμα ηρεμιας θα πρεπει να το ρυθμισεις οπως λεει ο κατασκευαστης 

παντως να ξερεις οτι τα 3mv που λεει ειναι πολυ λιγα για πολωση αν κανω λαθος ας με διορθωση ο σακης μηπως δεν λεει 3mv γιατι την πολωση και ειναι καποια αλλη μετρηση;   μηπως ειναι απλα το dc offset;

----------


## east electronics

Αυτο που μετρας λεγεται ρευμα ηρεμιας . σε ολους τους ενισχυτες αυτο το μετραμε οταν ο ενισχυης ειναι ζεστος ....Αρα κατεβαζεις τα τριμερακια τερμα κατω  τσεκαρεις να μετρας πανω στις αντιστασεις λιγη εως καθολου ταση αφηνεις το μηχανημα τουλαχιστον 10-15 λεπτα να ανεβασει την φυσικη του θερμοκρασια και τοτε αρχιζεις να ρυθμιζεις . ( χωρις σημα στην εισοδο , με το volume τερμα κλειστο , και χωρις ηχεις συνδεμενα πανω του ) 


Η ρυμιση μπορει να μην μηδενιζει αλλα να εχει πολυ λιγη ταση η οποια μετα απο λιγο σε αυτο το λιγο θα πρεπει να σταθεροποιηθει αν δεν σταθεροπιηται και συνεχιζει να ανεβαινει ακομα και με τα τριμερακια τερμα κατω εχεις αλλα θεματα Δεν θυμαμαι  αν εχεις πει οτι αλλαξες τα εξοδου  αν ναι ποες το μου να δουμε τι μπορει να γινει

----------


## east electronics

Επισης ανεβασε φωτο γιατι μπορει να εχει και λαθη τα οποια να φανουν και οπτικα ( εχω κατι στο μυαλο μου )

----------


## p270

σακη πιθανων να γραφαμε ταυτοχρονα αλλα δεν ειναι λιγα τα 3mv για ρευμα ηρεμιας;

----------


## Διονυσης1

οκ παιδια σε κανενα διορο θα ανεβασω φωτογραφιες και θα κανω αυτο με την μετρηση που μου λες σακη.....το θεμα ειναι ομως οτι o stk ζεστενεται και φοβαμαι να αφησω το μηχανημα τοση ωρα σε λειτουργεια γιατι ισως καει ο stk???τι λετε???

----------


## Διονυσης1

τα εξοδου σακη τα εχω αλλαξει...(ολα)

----------


## east electronics

οχι για τετοιο μηχανημα δεν ειναι επισης 3mv ειναι στην μια αντισταση και στις δυο θα ειναι 6  αλλα επισης δεν ξερουμε την τιμη των αντιστασεων για να το κανουμε αυτο σε  ma 

αν εχεις αλλαξει τα εξοδου τι εχεις βαλει ? ειναι απιθανο να εχεις σωστα τρανσιτορ ανεβασε φωτογραφιες το καντηλι μου  !!!

----------


## Διονυσης1

IMG_1586.jpgIMG_1605.jpgIMG_1620.jpgIMG_1623.jpgIMG_1624.jpgIMG_1630.jpg

----------


## Διονυσης1

IMG_1635.jpgIMG_1638.jpgIMG_1640.jpgIMG_1641.jpgIMG_1642.jpgIMG_1645.jpg

----------


## Διονυσης1

IMG_1655.jpgIMG_1656.jpg

----------


## Διονυσης1

σακη ανεβασα τις φωτο! τα τρανζιστορ εξοδου που αλλαξα ειναι τα δικα του τα ελενξα απ το σχηματικο.......περιμενω να τις δεις και να μου πεις αν βρεις κατι πιθανο....ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## east electronics

sorry που θα το πω ετσι αλλα η δουλεια σου ειναι πολυ βρωμικη και απροσεκτη .....ειναι σαφες οτι αν δουλευεις ετσι καποια απο τις κολλησεις θα εχει θεμα και θα σε οδηγει να ψαχνεις ψυλλους στα αχυρα ...τελος τα τρανσιστορ εξοδου που εχεις απανω ειναι μαιμου 

οι ελπιδες να λειτουργει σωστα μετα απο τετοιο σκοτωμα ειναι πολυ λιγες

----------


## Διονυσης1

αν εννοεις τις κολλησεις τις πλακετας ο ενισχυτης ειχε επισκευαστη απο αλλους τεχνικους απ τον πρωκατοχο του οποτε δεν ευθυνομαι εγω....

----------


## Διονυσης1

μαλιστα επειδη η πλακετα εχει αρχισει και φθειρεται πηρα καινουριο κολλητηρη για να μην δημιουργω υπερθεμανσεις.....

----------


## east electronics

τσπ .... κανε αυτα που σου ειπα και βλεπουμε

----------


## Διονυσης1

οκ σακη....θα το κανω και θα σου πω αν ειναι...

----------

